# Cyprus newspapers in English.



## monte korfi (Sep 14, 2008)

To get a feel for what is going on over here why not look at the internet editions of the Cyprus Weekly - out on Fridays and the Cyprus Mail published Tuesdays to Sundays inclusive. That will give you a good idea of what Cyprus is like. They are Cypriot papers but published in English.


----------

